# Day Tripper - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Beatles classic: a break down of how i play this tune.....thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;pszR4-HKj2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pszR4-HKj2Q[/video]


----------

